# Direct X 9 und win xp ???



## king_jo_baby (22. Juni 2003)

Hi Leutz,

ich hab folgendes Problem:

Ich hab seit kurzem Windows XP drauf und wollte mir nun Direct X 9.0 Installieren.
War auch alles kein Problem, reboot und was ist?
Kein Direct X zu finden, 3d Mark sagte es wäre kein Direct X installiert, genau wie die Colin Mc Rae 3 Demo.
Also nochmal installiert, wieder das selbe !
Nochmal gedownloadet, wieder das selbe !

so langsam verzeifel ich hier 

ich hoffe hier kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir helfen !!


mfg
kjb


----------



## Paule (22. Juni 2003)

hast du das directx-9 mit dem windows-update runtergeladen und installiert , oder hattest du eine installationsdatei , mit der du es installiert hast ?


----------



## king_jo_baby (22. Juni 2003)

Ich habs einmal mit ner Installationsdatei von der aktuellen Gamestar versucht und einmal mit der Web-Installation von der Microsoft Page...


mfg
kjb


----------



## Paule (22. Juni 2003)

dann fällt mir auch nicht mehr viel ein , was du machen könntest , hast du mal probiert das alte direct x 8.1 oder 8 zu installieren ?


----------



## Tobias K. (23. Juni 2003)

moin


also ich hab mir grad directx 9 vonner microsoft homepage gezogen installiert und hat funktioniert. ich hab selbst auch xp! ich hab allerdings keinen ordner oder sonst irgendwas gefunden was anzeigt das directx 9 installiert ist. nur in den erweiterten einstellungen meiner grafikkarte (geforce ti 4200) stand dan doch das ich direct x 9 oder höher installiert hab!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Paule (23. Juni 2003)

mit dem tool "dxdiag" von microsoft kann man das sehen !
einfach ausführen und dann dxdiag eingeben und man kann es sehen


----------



## deusmac (23. Juni 2003)

Ich glaub auf der Gamestar Cd war auch son Tool drauf mit dem man Direct X Spurlos entfernen kann. Ich würd mal versuchen es erst zu entfernen und dann neu installieren


----------



## El_Schubi (23. Juni 2003)

steht bei directx9 nicht irgendwo dabei, daß es nicht mehr entfernt werden kann?


----------



## Alien3000lu (27. Juni 2003)

*Entfernen*

Als normaler Weise kann man DX auch nicht mehr entfernen, doch mit solchen tools, gehts (zumindest zum Teil). Doch das ist auch nicht das Wahre.
Hatte auch mal das problem das kein DX gefunden wurde. Ich glaub ums zu lösen hab ich auch die treiber der Grafikkarte noch mal neu installiert. Kann dir aber nicht versprechen das dies geht.

Also, versuchs mal.


----------

